# no bump at 16 weeks



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya OK should i be stressing out that even thou I'm now 16 weeks pregnant with twins that I'm still not showing signs of a baby bump it feel such a fraud going to scans and doctor appointments even just looking at baby shops as i don't look the least bit pregnant  I'm still wearing all my normal size 12 clothes and actually some are a bit lose on me I've only gained 2lbs in weight up to this point, but just come away from looking at members photos and the bumps on some of the ladies even at just 5 weeks are huge wear is my bump?? Allyson PS I'm going to my midwifes drop in  club today to ask her too I'm that worried now


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

just because you don't have a bump doesn't mean a thing, other than you have excellent tummy muscles.

I still wore my size 10 jeans when I was 24 wks and although I had a lot of ligament pain, nothing else.

Just because your friends are bigger doesn't mean a thing, everyone is different.

Take care x


----------

